# Slavko Vranes Soaring For a Dunk



## Balla123456789




----------



## Like A Breath

Is he even off the floor?


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> Is he even off the floor?


It sure doesn't look like it.:laugh:


----------



## mrfrodo

Hes getting about as much vertical as I do:joke:


----------



## southeasy

Haha, thats great. Is that net regulation height ?? it looks like he is still standing flat on one foot, with the other hiked up. 

Draft him and just have him post up on the inside, work on a small hook or floater and have him 180 into the lane and just hoop it.


----------



## Tactics

I think the title of this thread should be "Slavko Vranes standing explosive dunk" the guy is 7'6'' isn't he? He probably isn't off the ground, if he is maybe an inch or two.


----------



## Tom

Definitely not Danny Vranes


----------



## Bigfoot_Cryptozoology

If you've got a couple of second round picks, guys like Vranes, Marcus, Erazem Lorbeck, Szymond from Poland, Kresimir Loncar are worth a shot. Jay Bilas from ESPN has a nice blurb profile on Vranes.


----------



## benfica

*Tom, I am remember Danny Vranes Seatle*

That white guy could jump out of the gym from a standing position, unfortunetly thats all he could do.


----------



## Tom

they kept the brutha down! 39 inch vert and all


----------



## Locke

:laugh: That is hilarious! Thanks Balla. 

Thrown it DOWN one time big man, thrown it DOWN.


----------



## Balla123456789

*Here is some dirt*

In the afternoon, the Knicks worked out 7-foot-4 SLAVKO VRANES, a 20-year-old Serbian center from Belgrade. While not possessing the potential that teams see in the 7-5 Russian center PAVEL PODKOLZINE, the slightly built Vranes did show athleticism and dunked without jumping.http://www.nytimes.com/2003/06/17/s...00&en=6403b5523079b1a1&ei=5062&partner=GOOGLE

he has long arms and he has stopped growing and has no medical problems and no injuries and although is not strong neither is pavel he could only bench 185 5 times


----------



## Balla123456789

*more ****r*

The Knicks are intrigued by the 7-foot-4 Yugoslavian Slavko Vranes and asked to watch him work out at John Jay College on Monday. 

Vranes, part of the Marc Cornstein European stable, is staying in New York through the draft. The 20-year-old played limitedly for his Yugoslavian team, so he's likely to be a late first-round or second-round pick. 
http://www.nypost.com/sports/36078.htm
and don't bash him he has shown good athletiscm doesn't have injuries is 20 years old and 7 foot 4 and can dunk withou jumping and has shown good athletsicm and again he doesn't have gator arms like Kaman, Yao, Pavel, Tyson, Lampe. He if he is Gheoghre Meuhrson it was only a second round or late first pick not lottery like pavel.


----------



## The Mad Viking

I hear the dude can't run, has no quickness. 

But then, neither could Georghe M...


----------



## pr0wler

i thought slavko was 7'7''?


----------



## BSchmaranz

Dunno if anyone in a wrestling fan but doesn't Vranes look EXACTLY like Giant Gonzalez?


----------



## jj9487

yes, it was reported that he can clearly dunk wiht both feet on the floor. WOW


----------



## jcs83md

Slavko's definitely 7'7"..... He's huge... Definitely challenged Manute Bol.. Who I thought was taller than 7'7".. maybe it was Manute's 8'6" wingspan that threw me off.


----------



## Aram

what's this guy's wingspan? just curious. if you've shown a picture of the guy's entire body then it would be a lot easier to tell how much he is jumping but i am almost certain he's leaving the floor (just an inch or two though).


----------



## Aram

impressive he should enter a slam dunk contest with that kinda of athletism just like how alleyne entered a slam dunk contest.


----------



## Wade County

Whats with bringing back 5 year old threads for no apparent reason?

Random.


----------



## southeasy

damn, i was the 4th post in, 2003... knew vranes & thread title sounded familiar...


----------

